# Havanese on Seattle Craig's List?



## Roccos Mommy

Hi! I just saw an ad for "small fluffy dog" on Craig's List Seattle/Tacoma. It looks very much like a Havanese, although I am not sure. I don't know anything about it's situation, but wonder if it will be "rehomed" over and over. Poor guy looks sad 

Michelle


----------



## Alexa

This one?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/pet/1007557765.html

I wonder if the owner got more than what they bargained for..the dog is still so very young...



Roccos Mommy said:


> Hi! I just saw an ad for "small fluffy dog" on Craig's List Seattle/Tacoma. It looks very much like a Havanese, although I am not sure. I don't know anything about it's situation, but wonder if it will be "rehomed" over and over. Poor guy looks sad
> 
> Michelle


----------



## Roccos Mommy

Yep, that's the one! I didn't know how to post it 

I bet they didn't do their homework...too bad for the little guy


----------



## Roccos Mommy

*Chinese Crested Powderpuff!!*

Wow. I emailed for additional info on the pup and the lady said that it is a Chinese Crested Powderpuff..I never knew they existed. Looks so much like a Havanese to me. She said that she got it without mutual consent from Husband...from petstore. Also said that this Petstore checks carefully and doesn't get dogs from Puppy Mills...that's highly unlikely.

Hopefully it finds a forever home 

Michelle


----------



## havanesebyha

Look what I just read on San Francisco's Craiglist - I hope it is not for real!

email this posting to a friend SF bay area craigslist > san francisco > pets 
please flag with care:

miscategorized 
prohibited 
spam/overpost 
best of craigslist

*Confessions of a Rescue Worker (all over)*

Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2009-01-25, 7:38PM PST

Your Ad sort of touched me ,and I am having a attack of conscious right now so I am going to let you know what happen to you. You see, I worked for a Rescue for many years. What happened to you is that an employee got a phone call from the rescue during your adoption process. Your dog was sold from under your nose as you were signing the papers. This was something that I used to do all the time.

I learned from the best. I had connections at every shelter up and down California to Nevada. I'd call these employees everyday to find out which dogs ware available. I wanted lap dogs, I wanted puppies, I wanted valuable breeds which I could pump and dump. After I made my calls I would take a wad of cash with me. The employees at the shelter would get a "Referral Fee" , most other people would say this was a kickback. This fee would vary depending on the age , breed, ect. A lot of times my contacts would just keep the dogs off the books so I could come and get them. It also wasn't above us to check ads in the paper and the internet and respond to lost dog threads as the owner for valuable breeds. It amazing how flashing cash in front of someone as a reward made it so much easier to people to give up the dog to us.If they were micro-chipped we would just degauss it.

We wanted small dogs and puppies because they were easy to care of and easy to move. Since we were a non profit we did occasionally bring in the older dog from a kill shelter. We called them our "Show" dogs , as we pretty much just kept them in their cages so we can save face. They never got sold and usually died. They were there to make us seem like were doing the right thing. And we did think that but, deep down we knew we were just working a sales position.

If you ever had a Job in sales you would know that selling is easy. The great thing about being a rescue is that people actually feel good about themselves when they buy a dog from us." Adoption fees" maybe the greatest term ever for this business. You as the consumer are Adoptiong this poor little homeless animal .The dogs sold themselves especially when you threw in some sob story about where you rescued the dog from We would charge 200 - 500 dollars for every dog. And we always have the answer for any question someone might have.

"why so much?" - this covers spayed/neuter, de worm, shots and microchip - this was already done by the shelter and didn't cost us a thing. Even if it wasn't we said that is was. Occasionally we said they had to have surgery for some unknown illness we just made up out of the top of our head. People bought it like crazy .

Never bring your kid to buy a dog. I would make sure you paid at least 400 dollars. We also would do other things like say we had a stringent adoption process , that way the customer felt like we sold quality animals and they were well taken care of under our care.

Cash is king in the animal sales worl. Most of my transactions were cash and never reported. I was making anywhere form 500- 2k a day. I quit because of a attack of conscious and competition form other Rescues was cutting into my profit margin.

your ad 
Yesterday I went to a animal shelter to get to get a puppy for our family. My little 5 year old son was so happy. Inside the shelter they had this adorable little pug puppy with this one droopy ear. My son instantly fell in love. They wanted $175 for it , which I thought was a little high but, I jumped on it. As I was going through the adoption process I was told some horrible news, that the puppy wasn't available anymore as someone else had first dibs. My son was devastated and started to cry. I was a little suspicious as earlier they said they just got the puppy in and it was available but, overall I didn't think too much of it.

Today I saw the same dog with the droopy ear being sold outside a store by a Rescue. They wanted 450 dollars for it. My son went ballistic, he is just so sad. My question is , is this legal for Shelters and Rescues to do this? Even though I didn't loose any money or anything, I feel lied to , scammed and sorry for my son. How can this happen???


----------



## marb42

Libby, I hope not. That is terrible and so sad.
Gina


----------



## firefly

I hope it's not true 
This is a terrible thing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Unfortunately this happens all over the country and is worse here in the South (we have more rural dog pounds....shelter sounds to civilized for some of these places). Many rescues have sprung up and are on the internet and are not rescues they are a way of making money. Most of the dogs come from shelters. One of the tragedies is some of these dogs have owners looking for them but they are off the books. Shelter workers are paid poorly, the good ones leave and most are there because they have no choice so extra income looks good. There are no laws covering this kind of thing. Sadly we are so behind here in the US in animal law. Most states treat dogs as property like a chair. So these people live of people who are trying to do a good thing. In some areas dogs are picked up sold and sent up north to "rescues" who often have waiting lists for different small breeds. People need to be careful and be aware. There are many great rescues it's the bad ones that make it hard.


----------



## krandall

I know that a while back I was poking around the internet, (probably following links in a post like the original one here) and found a series of internet ads to "adopt", all pure bred or designer breed puppies, and all for prices around $500. There were LOTS of them with this same "rescue" group. Stranger still, although this group was based in CT, the ads specifically said they did NOT send dogs to MA. New England is small enough that even though I live in eastern MA, I can be anywhere in CT in about 3 hours, so the distance is not that far. And they had no prohibition to sell to any other states, so this wasn't a case of them wanting only to place dogs close by so they could do home checks or whatever.

The only conclusion I could make was that this was a shady "sales" operation for puppy mills, and that the MA officials were onto them.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom

That is horrible


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Could be they are dealing in "lost" dogs. Sometimes owners find their lost dogs on these sites if they try to get them back the dogs go missing. There is not a whole lot an owner can do to get the dog back you need to know where the dog is being kept...they go missing (sent to another state or adopted out). The only thing left is a complaint to a agency. Depending on the State this can cause them to shut down in that state for a while. A real rescue will work with the owner to return a lost dog. Puppy Mills are a problem and need to be closed. We need more laws to protect us as owners.


----------

